
The Art of Doing Something Well - byrneseyeview
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120658371177467629.html?mod=2_1167_1
======
ALee
Quick Summary: Richard Sennett's book is about the difference between workers
and makers (craftsmen).

He says that modern technology makes us less able to know the distinction, but
still finds examples in modern day, e.g. Japanese.

WSJ says that "postindustrial prosperity has helped craftsmanship to thrive,"
citing wine improving because of global competition... and (you guessed it)
hackers who are leading the way in "capitalism's most dynamic sector."

